# Snug as a lens in a sock



## Overread (Nov 22, 2009)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4126165648_0e9bfaf2ac_o.jpg

Well not having the budget for those expensive neoprine camo covers and not being able to find a local shop selling scrim netting I was at a loss to hide my big (ok moderate) white lens. 
Then it hit me - wellie sock! A few minutes later with a sock and a pair of scissors (tiny set off a pocket knife) and there you have it. One 70-200mm f2.8 IS L + 1.4TC all covered in green - with a little slit to get to the zoom wheel. The focus is even usable since the sock material has some give in it, though not too much - but I use AF most of the time so it should not prove a problem.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Nov 22, 2009)

DIY is the best, isn't it


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 23, 2009)

...and because you are shooting wildlife?


----------

